# What size is normal at 8 months



## Newdle (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw both parents when I put my deposit down for Mr T. Both were quite decent sized standard poodles, I thought both where a little heavy boned for poodles infact and wondered whether the mother at least might actually be a labradoodle. The father was definitely a magnificent purebred standard.
I admit to choosing the smallest and most lively pup in the litter, I wanted him for agility after all. 

He is 8 months old now and it seems since he was about 5 months his growth has slowed WAY down. He weighs 13kg (thats 28pounds) and he is 55cm at the withers (thats 21.7inches).

My vet seems to think he will get MUCH bigger... about the size of my greyhound. 
Firstly, I doubt there are many poodles as big as my greyhound... she is almost 30kgs (thats about 65 pounds) and almost 70cm tall (about 27inches). 
Secondly, he is 8 months. The growth rate of most dogs slows right down at this point, most dogs have reached sexual maturity and begin bulking out rather than growing up... I doubt he has mush height to gain and probably more width to gain if anything.

What do you guys think? Is he normal? Will he get much taller? I am certain he will bulk out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is on the small side for a male right now, but nothing to worry about. That might be perfect for ability! I'm not sure about having lots of growth left. It's possible if he's from a very slow maturing line.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13694-found-great-height-weight-chart-puppies.html
Maybe this will help...


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking at the chart my 8 mo. female spoo may be 25 inches and 55 pounds. I am actually hoping she doesn't get that big, but I guess we'll live with what we get. I really like her size now, 23in and 48 pounds. The breeder felt she would be a 50 pound dog based on her lineage and I was secretly hoping for a bit smaller all along, but I love her personality so as they say, size doesn't matter-LOL.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been expecting Blue to be quite a big dog, based on how fast he's been growing. He more than doubled his weight in the two months we've had him, gained six pounds in 17 days at one point. Funny, though. I was looking back at something and discovered that Jazz, our petite 45 pound two year old, weighed just a couple of pounds less than Blue when we got her, at about the same age he is now. We'll see.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

My Khaos was the runt of the litter - 6.8 pounds when I got him at 9 weeks. He's now 7mos old, weighs 42 pounds and is about 25 inches tall head to foot.


----------



## Bonnieelee (Jan 22, 2021)

My Standard is 9 months and she weighs 50lbs, Her mother weighed 55 and her father weighed 65, She will probably be the same weight as her mom. Her height is 23 inches.


----------



## Phillip142 (Jun 14, 2021)

Newdle said:


> I saw both parents when I put my deposit down for Mr T. Both were quite decent sized standard poodles, I thought both where a little heavy boned for poodles infact and wondered whether the mother at least might actually be a labradoodle. The father was definitely a magnificent purebred standard.
> I admit to choosing the smallest and most lively pup in the litter, I wanted him for agility after all.
> 
> He is 8 months old now and it seems since he was about 5 months his growth has slowed WAY down. He weighs 13kg (thats 28pounds) and he is 55cm at the withers (thats 21.7inches).
> ...


My male Spoo is names Elliott. He is 18 months old. 27.5 inches at the shoulder and 70 lbs. He was the runt of the litter.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Phillip142 said:


> My male Spoo is names Elliott. He is 18 months old. 27.5 inches at the shoulder and 70 lbs. He was the runt of the litter.


The runt huh? Were you expecting him to be that big?


----------



## Phillip142 (Jun 14, 2021)

Nope. He just kept growing and by 10 months we realized he would be large. It can be difficult to know for sure.


----------



## BuzzysMom1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, my Ubie is not 8 months. However, he is 5 months and 41lbs. His mom is 65lbs and his dad is 75lbs. I was told Urbie will be a large dog.


----------

